
43% of Security Professionals Say They Could Execute a Successful Insider Attack - Varcht
https://www.imperva.com/blog/2018/08/report-nearly-half-of-security-professionals-think-they-could-execute-a-successful-insider-attack-on-their-organization/
======
Varcht
The rest lied...

